# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Επιβεβαιωση φημης και δοκιμη φωτογραφιας ...

## anonymous

Εφτασαν στα αυτια μου καποιες φημες και περασα να δω αν αληθευουν ... 
Ομολογω οτι εξεπλαγην! ... Γεμισε ο τοπος “φημες” ρε παιδια!  :-)

Αμ’ το αλλο?  Προσπαθω να ανεβασω μια φωτο και μου την βγαζεις συνεχεια αναποδα!!!
Σμβαινει και σε κανεναν αλλο αυτο? Ξερει  κανεις τι μπορει να συμβαινει?
.


.
ΥΓ Εννοειται οτι αστειευομαι. :-)
Ευχομαι οι οποιες αλλαγες να ειναι  για το καλο του φορουμ.  Γιατι ετσι θα υπαρξει καλο και στον “εξω κοσμο” …  Καλη συνεχεια! ...

----------


## Titribit

Να σαι καλά Γιώργο!

----------

